# Hornady Interlock 139gr for Bear??



## Mangler (Nov 9, 2011)

Probably going to North Ga on a bear hunt and was wondering if my deer hunting rifle would have enough power for a sure kill. Never been bear hunting before, so I don't have a clue. Its a Remington 700 7mag. I am shooting the Hornady Interlocks (139gr boat tails). Have only shot a few deer with the load and never got a pass through. The bullet, which retained about half its weight, was right under the opposing sides skin.

My other option right now would be a 30-30 (150grain). Kills the heck out of deer, but not too sure about bears. Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## deadend (Nov 9, 2011)

The 7 will be more than adequate.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 9, 2011)

X2.  Definately more than enough.  Your .30-30 is great too.  Saw a guy on the outdoor channel kill one with a .40 glock.  Haha...your 7 Mag should do.    Good luck man!


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 10, 2011)

I used to use hornady 139 sst in my 280.  I shot 2 small deer and found the bullet jacket completely separated from the lead core in the deer both times.  It sounds like the interlock has a similar problem. I would pick a different brandof ammo.  Also, this the only bullet I have ever had fail  to pass through a deer out of my 280.  I prefer the accubond


----------



## deadend (Nov 10, 2011)

Potlicker60 said:


> I used to use hornady 139 sst in my 280.  I shot 2 small deer and found the bullet jacket completely separated from the lead core in the deer both times.  It sounds like the interlock has a similar problem. I would pick a different brandof ammo.  Also, this the only bullet I have ever had fail  to pass through a deer out of my 280.  I prefer the accubond



The recovery of the animals is testament to the their effectiveness.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 10, 2011)

I shoot the same load (139 sst) in my 280 I might not always have an exit but they were usually DRT, and the trauma on the inside was massive.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 10, 2011)

To each his own. I prefer a bullet that causes massive trauma and leaves an exit wound every time.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 10, 2011)

YOU HAD BETTER GO TO SOMETING LIKE A 150GRAIN OR HIGHER  CORELOKT get rid of those interlokts  if you are going to shoot those you had better just bring your 30-30 and leave the 7mag at home take it from experience.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dana, I agree. I'd rather use a good bullet from a 30-30 than a poorly constructed bullet from a 7mag....on any animal.


----------



## rivercritter (Nov 11, 2011)

ill hav 2 agree need a bullet that will hold 2gether better. i shot a 270wsm with 130 grain ballistict silvers and it is the best deer cartrige ive ever shot probably killed around 30 deer with it but the day the 400 pound black and fuzzy stept out it let me down. i shot it a 40 yards broad side perfect shot. it ran of a hundred miles an hour found 2 drops of blood. my buddy did the same thing with his 300wsm. wsm's are good bullets i just wouldnt use the ballistics on bear. i think when a bullet travels that fast and hits somethin a little tuffer than a deer it just blows up. i shot a deer in the head at 30yrds or so and the bullet didnt exit it traveled its spine all the way 2 the back hams. 2 each his own ive killed more deer with my old 223 than anything. but if ur exclusivly hunting bear u need a bigger bullet that will hold 2gether. just trust me on this one. u can kill a bear with a 22 hornet iv seen it done. but giv urself and the bear the benifit of the doubt.


----------



## Mangler (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys.


----------

